# Lanier Lake Record



## Sultan of Slime (Mar 19, 2009)

Does anybody know where I can go to verify the Lanier lake record for the following fish?

Striper
LM
Spot
Blue Cat
Channel Cat
Flathead Cat
Crappie


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 19, 2009)

Lake lanier records>
http://www.lakelanierguide.com/fishingrecords.htm

Striped Bass - Weight: 46 lbs. Angler: Roger Snipes 

Spotted Bass - Weight: 8 lbs. .5 oz, Angler: Patrick Bankston Date: May 20. 1985 

Largemouth Bass - Weight: 17. 9 oz. Angler: Emory Dunahoo Date: Dec. 19, 1965 

Walleye - Weight: 8 pds. 3 oz. Angler: Gene Crump Date: April 20, 1978 

Hybrid - Weight: 12lb Angler: Fred Duncan Date: Dec. 22, 1992 

White bass - Weight: 5 pd. 1 oz. Angler: Jm Hobbins Date: June 16, 1971 

Shoal Bass - 5lbs 5 oz. Angler: Peter T Thliveros Date: Dec. 1, 1994 

White Crappie - Weight: 3lb. 2oz. Angler: Bill Fretwell Date: April 17, 1991 

Black Crappie - Weight: 3lb. 5oz. Angler: Chris Williams Date: October 6, 2006 

Yellow Perch - Weight: 1pd. 8oz. Angler: Jeff Howard Date: Feb 2, 1990 

Rainbow Trout - Weight: 8pd. 5 oz. Angler: Charlie Hobbs Sr. Date: 1970 

Shellcracker - Weight: 1pd. 5ozs. Angler: Russ Toole Date: June 13, 2002 

Flathead Catfish - Weight: 14pds. Angler: Danny Handley Date: May 17, 2008 

Brown Trout - Weight: 4pds. Angler: Tim Wyatt  Date: April 24, 2004


----------



## shoalbass (Mar 19, 2009)

bilgerat said:


> Lake lanier records>
> http://www.lakelanierguide.com/fishingrecords.htm
> 
> Striped Bass - Weight: 46 lbs. Angler: Roger Snipes
> ...


And you guessed it, all the fish above were caught on the BB BOOOOMMMM!


----------



## T-Boy (Mar 19, 2009)

bilgerat said:


> Lake lanier records>
> http://www.lakelanierguide.com/fishingrecords.htm
> 
> Striped Bass - Weight: 46 lbs. Angler: Roger Snipes
> ...




Dang went to Lanier Wednesday and just missed the Spotted Bass lake record by 6 pounds. So close !!!

Thanks good info.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I should have the flathead record if it ever gets certified.  I caught a 31 lb 4 oz flathead on a crappie jig 5/28/08.  I'm talking with the folks at GON now trying to get it certified.


----------



## WildcatHunter (Apr 2, 2009)

31 lbs 4 oz on a crappie jig.. OMG... i wanna see that


----------



## Paul Parsons (Apr 2, 2009)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> I should have the flathead record if it ever gets certified.  I caught a 31 lb 4 oz flathead on a crappie jig 5/28/08.  I'm talking with the folks at GON now trying to get it certified.


What kind of jig? A little bitty boom?


----------



## t bird (Apr 2, 2009)

I see ol Peter T holds the shoalie record up there!! Never noticed that!


----------



## j_seph (Apr 2, 2009)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> I should have the flathead record if it ever gets certified. I caught a 31 lb 4 oz flathead on a crappie jig 5/28/08. I'm talking with the folks at GON now trying to get it certified.


 Lets see it, did you get it certified when you got it weighed and photos?


----------



## j_seph (Apr 2, 2009)

Got it but I think your scales need new batteries
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=204591&highlight=flathead
I wouldn't put that fish over 20lbs


----------

